
Shit Men Say to Women Founders - danpalmer
http://modelviewculture.com/pieces/shit-men-say-to-women-founders
======
yebyen
"most white cis straight men in tech seem to think"

Is this an expression that automatically made sense to anyone? I had to look
it up, and I think I learned that /cis/ is short for /cisgender/ or
/cissexual/ which is something like a word for "never been gay, never even
thought about it."

As a "straight white guy" I really had to struggle to read this post and
interpret it without picturing the authors as the Womyn protesters from the
movie PCU, all grown up and in serious business some years later. I am sure
that a lot of women and men struggle to be taken seriously in their work, and
having never been asked any of these questions, but simply from working in IT
where you often are receiving a lot of questions even from higher-up people
that are seemingly inane or obvious, I can sympathize with all of this.

I will defer to your experience since you have obviously started a business,
and I have not, but having been just made the target of your message that "all
of you people think just the same, and we /just can't wait/ to answer more of
your dumb questions we've heard a hundred times before," I honestly don't have
much to say to you now at all, or any remaining interest in helping you or
hearing about your projects.

So, good job alienating at least 25% of the national population!

------
zinxq
Male founder here too and I've heard most of these also. I usually like the
"totally obvious idea" one. It's rarely dead-on but it commonly gives me a new
related idea.

------
Zigurd
Number 1 is a bit thin-skinned, or I have been inadvertantly insulting a lot
of people with well-funded, well-staffed "projects."

------
jsun
haha glad to see modelviewculture has finally embraced the destiny it was born
for - as spammy link bait top 10 list blog with regurgitated content. I guess
this was truly the one trick SEO consultants didn't want you to know.

By the way, as a male founder I've heard every single one of these multiple
multiple times.

------
zaccus
None of this is gender-specific at all. Pointless linkbait.

~~~
danpalmer
I think a few could very definitely be said in a sexist way, more information
on the context needed though.

The one I found most interesting was the one about non-profits and charities.
I don't consider women to be more likely to start these sorts of companies (I
don't know the numbers though), but I can sort of see where that might come
from, and I can totally see how that could be insulting to a female founder.

~~~
stonogo
The problem is these patriarchal cis-scum aren't actually making shit up to
trigger her. The federal government gives contract preference to women-owned
businesses, and there are incredibly valuable grants available to encourage
_des entrepeneuses_.

Instead of just wigging out in markdown, she might have considered asking them
what the hell they were talking about; it could have helped her business. Life
is easier in general when you assume conversations are being held in good
faith.

Speaking of good faith conversation, your traffic numbers are not a business
secret, and your conversation partner does not actually give a shit. This is
just the modern version of "so how are sales these days?"

------
argumentum
Anyone who takes offense to "Good luck with your project" seems like a
thoroughly unpleasant person.

------
doppenhe
im a male cofounder and have been on the receiving end of 80% of this. The
project one gets to me every time.

------
davidrudder
I founded a company in 2003 and I heard almost every one of these. Some of
them from women.

------
adamwong246
Should be called "Shit that the Uniformed Say to Founders of any Gender"

------
olgeni
Yet another round of buzzword bingo. I paused at "shit", searched for "white",
"straight", "cis", found all three, and quickly closed the tab.

------
peterashford
TIL that males in business never receive patronising or stupid comments.

------
imsofuture
It's link-baity and disingenuous to generalize around gender here [in this
article].

------
stonogo
This is basically "shit men say to everyone who runs any business." It's also
"shit women say to each other" and really just "shit people say."

But I guess a whiney blog post is helping.

------
tminus0
> most white cis straight men

Stopped reading there.

This is straight out hate speech.

Shit like this has no place on this site.

There has been a concerted effort by SJWs over the past few months to spam
more and more of their hate speech on this site, and stricter measures should
be taken against them.

